# Working on my layout again (GG&N) HO



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

I was working on my layout again. And I'm having a frustraiting time with my two cars derailing cars always derailing. I run slow and I mean slow The two cars stay on the track for the most part. when I run at slow speeds.

I was thinking about getting that ho wall mounted display case and a scale to bring my cars up to the MNRA weight standards.

I'll have my cars sit in the display case waiting for weights and kd's coupler's.
My two test cars have MW and kd's

It's just darn frustraitiing


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I hear you! Things not running properly is a big downer, and probably the #1 reason why people give up on this hobby. 

I can't really decipher what you're having trouble with, but I can make some general observations. In general, if all or most of your equipment derails at the same spot(s), suspect your track. If any given piece of equipment derails seemingly anywhere, suspect the equipment.

KD couplers are unlikely to make any difference in the derailing issue.

Bringing your cars up to weight is a good start, but it won't solve every problem. Are your two test cars derailing? At the same places? 

Do you have an NMRA Standards gauge? If not, get one. It's time to put that thing to good use. Check all of your wheelsets on all of your cars and make sure they're in gauge. If not, swap them out for those that are. Metal wheelsets are generally better as they help to eliminate rolling resistance, but at the very least, make sure all your wheels turn freely. Make sure the trucks can swing fully from side to side, and that one of them can rock side to side a little, too. Make sure the wheels are in alignment, front to rear; if not, simply reversing the wheelset in the truck will often fix it.

Now check your track. First of all, run your finger over it, and make sure there are no misaligned joints. Make sure there are no kinks in your track, or abrupt S curves in your layout design. Make sure your track is level, both side to side and front to back; if it's on an incline, make sure the slope is smooth and not too steep (certainly no more than 3%). Get down at track level with a good light and watch carefully for where the wheels come off (not where the car actually wrecks; the wheels can often come off several inches or even feet before the car comes off). Check the gauge of the track at that spot. If it's a turnout, make sure the point rails are snug to the stock rails (and stay that way when a wheel passes over them), and the flangeways are the correct width and depth. Check every part of the turnout and make sure it's in spec by the NMRA Standards Gauge. Repair or replace any that aren't.

Unfortunately, there is no shortcut to making things run properly.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

CTvalley has provided a very good set of
procedures that should improve the 
performance of your trains. However,
we don't know what you mean by 'cars'.
Most of us think of
railroad 'cars' as a freight hauling or passenger
hauling vehicle towed by a locomotive. What exactly is
derailing? The locomotive? Is it a steamer or
diesel type? Is it a 'car'...perhaps the coal 'tender' that
is always behind the steam locomotive. We may
be of more help if we know exactly what you have.

Don


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm in the process of upgrading my cars(freight) weighting up my cars(freight) MW installation K D's Right now the freight cars are vary lite weight. I suspect they will run better with the added weight and metal wheels. Thank you!


----------

